# does anyone know T-shirt market share statistic?



## Ying Lu (Jun 11, 2007)

I'm writing a dissertation about T-shirt design and market.
Does anyone know about the statistics or resources about it?
Please do me a favor.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Try a forum search for market research:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/market-research/


----------

